# Ruroc Helmet - Impressions



## cav0011

Have you tried to use the mask with your von zippers?

Also which model of von zippers?


----------



## Powhound97

Thanks for the post jet, I've been considering one
I wish they would get a place in the USA to buy them. 

Shipping from UK to me is ridiculous


----------



## Jet

cav0011 said:


> Have you tried to use the mask with your von zippers?
> 
> Also which model of von zippers?



I have Fubars and have tried other brands such as Oakley, Scott ect..

They all fit fine without the faecmask portion, just like any other helmet. 

If you want to use your own goggles with the facemask, it fit won't seamlessly - there will be gaps. The Ruroc goggles are integrated in the helmet design for air flow. 

That is another drawback for some - to lift off the goggles, you do need to remove the facemask first.


----------



## Jet

Powhound97 said:


> Thanks for the post jet, I've been considering one
> I wish they would get a place in the USA to buy them.
> 
> Shipping from UK to me is ridiculous



Colossus Sports in Michigan was a dealer, not sure of what's happening now. 
http://shop.colossussports.com/main.sc

In Alberta, Canada, there is a new official dealer (no webpage available yet) 
http://www.facebook.com/ErniesSports

Shipping to my door from UK was $25. Reasonable cost wise, but yes it is quite the journey.


----------



## Donutz

Is the mask carryable when not using it? Like, will it fit in a goggle pocket or side pocket? Doesn't much look like it from the pix, but I should ask.


----------



## Jet

Donutz said:


> Is the mask carryable when not using it? Like, will it fit in a goggle pocket or side pocket? Doesn't much look like it from the pix, but I should ask.


If you have a goggle size pocket it will fit no problem. Since its not directly against your skin like a scarf I have had no temptation to take it off while riding. When I stop for say lunch I'm taking everything off anyway and reassemble so no issue.


----------



## Gdog42

Nice review. :thumbsup:

My friend had been going on about getting one of these for a long time, and on crizmas day he finally got one. He got it from the dealer in Michigan mentioned above, so I'm pretty sure they're still selling them. 

I haven't been boarding with him yet, so I've still yet to see a Ruroc in person. The picture he posted of himself wearing it looked pretty badass, so I doubt anyone on the hill will give him shit about it. 
If someone does, I will consider that person to be a loser. One does not simply defy the shear power of looking like a boss on the hill!


----------



## Donutz

It keeps coming back to buying one without actually seeing one and trying it on first. If they were in stores I'd probably have one by now.

The problem I find with balaclavas is that when they get wet they become harder to breathe through. And when I'm hauling ass full-on, I don't need to have to fight for breath too!


----------



## Argo

I have seen them around vail a couple times. They look ok. The face portion does not look like it would do anything but be an air shield or very small branch deflector. If you need it for the true qualities of a full face helmer, just get a full face. Giro makes a nice carbon fiber helmet for about the same price or a regular one for $120ish. We have them for dh in summer.... I could totally snowboard with the giro and my electrics fit fine in it....


----------



## Fish_Bricks

Donutz said:


> Is the mask carryable when not using it? Like, will it fit in a goggle pocket or side pocket? Doesn't much look like it from the pix, but I should ask.


ya its not that large of a facepiece so depending on whether you have big pockets or not you could just carry it with you


----------



## jtg

These are so god damn ridiculous. They aren't providing extra protection over a normal helmet, you just look like you're playing Star Wars dress up. Thankfully this fad appears to be dying rapidly. Prepare to be snickered at all over the mountain.


----------



## ShredLife

jtg said:


> These are so god damn ridiculous. They aren't providing extra protection over a normal helmet, you just look like you're playing Star Wars dress up. Thankfully this fad appears to be dying rapidly. Prepare to be snickered at all over the mountain.


hahahha - and there's our common ground. 

these are fucktarded.


----------



## mhaas

didn't want to be the first dickhead chime in (Thanks JTG) but your grandparent dodged shrapnel and bullets in WWII and played tackle football without full face helmets. You guys will be fine without one as well. They look ridiculously stupid.


----------



## freshy

IMO they don't look as gay as a normal helmet.


----------



## Casper

I tried one the beginning of last year, or year before. 

I got it because I will ride in stormy weather and needed better protection from the snow and wind than everything else I've tried.

It did block the snow, sleet, and wind. 

But I only used the helmet a few times. Too heavy and I had problems with goggle fog. So I don't, and haven't used it since.

Besides, IF there's anyone out riding in conditions where the full face helmet is needed, they are miserable from what they have going on not working. See it all the time.



I tried about everything on the market and nothing performed to my liking.

So I made several different face shield / masks until I finally came up with something that wasn't heavy, worked good enough, and the parts I used are 1/4 of what the Ruroc costs.

Show some bizalls and put function over fashion!


----------



## LukeRees

*Ruroc RG1-X helmet review*



Jet said:


> This is exactly what I hoped for before I got my Ruroc and unfortunately even now there is very little user feedback to be found on the Internet. So I thought I'd start off my contribution to this forum with my thoughts on the Ruroc.
> 
> Hi guys I just spotted this forum looking for feedback on the Ruroc lids. I reviewed one in detail last year and though you might find my comments helpful.
> 
> I only wore it for a few days as I found it wasn't very comfy. This was mainly because I have a large neck and the helmet base comes down low and is too small for my neck - thus making it uncomfortable and even limiting my head movement by about 5 degrees (not good). I also didn't get on with the facemask, too fiddly to put on and needed to be put on after your goggles which was annoying. It is also too big to put in a pocket.
> 
> You can read my full Ruroc RG1-X helmet review here - I go into 1500 words worth of detail.
> 
> Whether you wear a helmet or not, or think the Ruroc helmets look awesome or look awful is a personal preference. But they provide additional protection compared to other helmets. They are also doing something different that may encourage more people to wear a helmet. So for innovation sake I respect them even if I personally didn't like the helmet.


----------



## Triple8Sol

ShredLife said:


> hahahha - and there's our common ground.
> these are fucktarded.





mhaas said:


> didn't want to be the first dickhead chime in (Thanks JTG) but your grandparent dodged shrapnel and bullets in WWII and played tackle football without full face helmets. You guys will be fine without one as well. They look ridiculously stupid.





jtg said:


> These are so god damn ridiculous. They aren't providing extra protection over a normal helmet, you just look like you're playing Star Wars dress up. Thankfully this fad appears to be dying rapidly. Prepare to be snickered at all over the mountain.


Agreed....


----------



## Dproc135

ok so my gripe with this post is the fact that rurocs can fog up like mofos sometimes. They can and do fog if you arent extremely careful.


----------



## veazer

Dproc135 said:


> ok so my gripe with this post is the fact that rurocs can fog up like mofos sometimes. They can and do fog if you arent extremely careful.


Only time I have ever had my Ruroc fog up is when I pulled a balaclava/bandanna type thing up under the mask so that my breath was shooting straight up into the goggles all day. Other than that and the fact that it can be a little hot, I've had no issues.


----------



## griffin1324

Dproc135 said:


> ok so my gripe with this post is the fact that rurocs can fog up like mofos sometimes. They can and do fog if you arent extremely careful.


I've only had mine fog up when I didn't put them on correctly or when thicker masks were underneath.


----------

